# [HELP!!!] iCloud et iBooks



## Ashram_ (31 Juillet 2018)

Après des heures de recherches sur google, j'en viens à solliciter votre aide car je ne sais plus comment faire.

Hier, j'ai décidé de m'occuper de ma bibliothèque iBooks. J'ai donc importé un tas de livres et de BD au format PDF.

Sauf qu'à un moment donné, mon quota iCloud (5Go de base) a explosé et que tout a disparu.

J'ai donc acheté un abonnement 50Go et tout est revenu.

Ma problématique est la suivante: apparemment, iBooks stocke tout dans le cloud.

J'ai donc essayé de décocher iBooks dans les réglages d'iCloud, mais toute ma bibliothèque disparaît!

Ma question est donc la suivante: comment faire pour tout rapatrier en local et ne pas dépendre d'iCloud pour iBooks? Je voudrais juste avoir ma bibliothèque stockée en dur sur mon mac et synchroniser ce que je veux en local avec mon ipad/iPhone au cas par cas.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair mais je désespère!


----------



## Ashram_ (1 Août 2018)

Quelqu'un a une solution pour moi? Please


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Août 2018)

Tout d'abord, bonjour,
Il me semble qu'à droite de chaque titre ibook tu as un petit pictogramme (nuage avec flèche vers les bas)
Il te suffit ibook après ibook de toucher ce pictogramme avec ton doigt préféré et tu téléchargeras ainsi les ibooks sur ton appareil (iphone ou ipad) mais attention, si tu les veux sur chacun de tes appareils il faudra les y télécharger appareil par appareil. Ensuite tu pourras décocher la gestion des ibooks dans icloud.


----------



## Ashram_ (1 Août 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tout d'abord, bonjour,
> Il me semble qu'à droite de chaque titre ibook tu as un petit pictogramme (nuage avec flèche vers les bas)
> Il te suffit ibook après ibook de toucher ce pictogramme avec ton doigt préféré et tu téléchargeras ainsi les ibooks sur ton appareil (iphone ou ipad) mais attention, si tu les veux sur chacun de tes appareils il faudra les y télécharger appareil par appareil. Ensuite tu pourras décocher la gestion des ibooks dans icloud.



Bonjour et merci pour ton retour!

En faisant ça, est-ce qu'ensuite je pourrai synchroniser "à l'ancienne" ou est-ce que mes PDF resteront "prisonniers" de mon Mac?


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Août 2018)

Tu pourras récupérer tes PDF comme avant vu que tu auras décoché leur gestion dans icloud.


----------



## Ashram_ (1 Août 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu pourras récupérer tes PDF comme avant vu que tu auras décoché leur gestion dans icloud.



Je ne sais pas comment c'était comme avant justement. La dernière fois que je me suis intéréssé à Books, c'était inclus dans iTunes et ça se transférait via synchro.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Août 2018)

Je t'avoue que tout bien réfléchi je n'ai même plus en mémoire du "comment c'était avant" et que ma solution ci-dessus est peut-être bien caduque. Mais revenons à ce qui me parait essentiel: Pourquoi ne pas gérer tes iBooks dans le cloud d'icloud-drive ? 50 Go de stockage te couteront 0,99€/mois et 200 Go 3,00€ -> je ne comprends pas ta manip de vouloir surcharger tes appareils Apple alors que tu peux ainsi lire tes PDF sur n'importe lequel de tes appareils en le téléchargeant au besoin (tu peux même ensuite le renvoyer dans le cloud)
Qu'est ce qui te perturbe dans cette solution ?


----------



## Ashram_ (1 Août 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je t'avoue que tout bien réfléchi je n'ai même plus en mémoire du "comment c'était avant" et que ma solution ci-dessus est peut-être bien caduque. Mais revenons à ce qui me parait essentiel: Pourquoi ne pas gérer tes iBooks dans le cloud d'icloud-drive ? 50 Go de stockage te couteront 0,99€/mois et 200 Go 3,00€ -> je ne comprends pas ta manip de vouloir surcharger tes appareils Apple alors que tu peux ainsi lire tes PDF sur n'importe lequel de tes appareils en le téléchargeant au besoin (tu peux même ensuite le renvoyer dans le cloud)
> Qu'est ce qui te perturbe dans cette solution ?



Ce n'est pas une question de prix mais de principe. J'évite les abonnements dès que je peux et je n'aime pas l'idée d'être "prisonnier" d'un service. Pour le cloud, j'ai déjà 1To inclus à mon abonnement Office 365 que je paie à l'année (ce qui me dérange aussi avec iCloud est l'abonnement mensuel), qui est cross platform et qui me convient entièrement. Je vais donc en rester à Google Play Books pour ma bibliothèque synchro, qui fait tout ça gratuitement.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Août 2018)

Bien, alors vois si ma suggestion au #5 est réalisable.
Bon courage,


----------

